# Elgin standard frame bicycle gothic chain guard



## then8j (Nov 9, 2011)

Take a look at this chain guard and see if you might need it......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elgin-stand...ultDomain_0&hash=item415f37a2ce#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## then8j (Nov 9, 2011)

Here is a picture of it







Gothic chain guard by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## then8j (Nov 14, 2011)

just a couple more days


----------

